# CJ Brown/ Buck Creek White Bass Run



## Springer09 (Apr 10, 2014)

I've always heard about this big white bass run but never had a chance to go. This year I plan to make the trip. What do I need to know? Whens it "start"?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

To be honest, the BIG run is getting smaller and smaller....the COE continues to destroy the population by not raising water levels so the can get into the creek and spawn....most years the water temps are past spawning temps before they can get into the creek...best case scenario is that most people get a couple days of action before it is over. Until the last couple years, I had Great luck with the lake spawners on the dam face but last year I only caught 1 WB from the lake....I know a couple people that really know the creek and WB and they fish different than anyone else and KILL them, but that is not the norm.
CJ is a Walleye Brood Lake and the ODNR does not want WB in the Lake, we think their plan is working!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

They do eat a lot of fingerling walleye...


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

If I remember right, they will start running when the water temp is 55-60 degrees. Usually when the dogwoods bloom.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

mjn88 said:


> If I remember right, they will start running when the water temp is 55-60 degrees. Usually when the dogwoods bloom.


The lake is still over 2.5 ft low...if they don't get the lake up they will not get to the creek...this happens over 1/2 of the years, then with over-harvest, plus idiots who catch hundreds and leave them on the banks to just kill them, are eliminating the population quickly.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Intimidator said:


> The lake is still over 2.5 ft low...if they don't get the lake up they will not get to the creek...this happens over 1/2 of the years, then with over-harvest, plus idiots who catch hundreds and leave them on the banks to just kill them, are eliminating the population quickly.


Why do they do that?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sammer, if you ever been to Spring-tucky.. you would understand.....

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

sammerguy said:


> Why do they do that?


One is a Government agency....another are local immigrants feeding families of 50....and one group thinks they are pseudo fish management personnel! 
Get them while you can!
And Mark is right....


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Sammer, if you ever been to Spring-tucky.. you would understand.....
> 
> Salmonid



Spring-tucky, that's funny!


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

LHT,
I think that is the reason Caesars Creek stopped stocking walleye fingerlings.After the stocking they would come back,pull their nets up and the white bass were barfing up a lot of walleye fingerlings. I don't know what year, but they switched to saugeye.They seemed to have a higher survival rate.OSG would probably know the what,when,and why.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Baba Ganoush said:


> LHT,
> I think that is the reason Caesars Creek stopped stocking walleye fingerlings.After the stocking they would come back,pull their nets up and the white bass were barfing up a lot of walleye fingerlings. I don't know what year, but they switched to saugeye.They seemed to have a higher survival rate.OSG would probably know the what,when,and why.


Alot of thought goes into where Walleye and Saugeye are stocked....they require different methods to breed and raise and different water requirements...Saugeye fry grow quickly and are WAY cheaper to produce...Walleye at fingerling size become ravenous and will cannibalize EACH other.
Remember, Caesars also is stocked with Musky, Saugeyes inhabit different parts of the lake, they can handle shallow, turbid, water like Sauger, but grow faster and get larger than them.
In most lakes WB do not cause issues with fingerlings because they are open water predators, and the fingerlings can hide in the vegetation....Actually Largemouth are worse Walleye fingerling predators than WB in most lakes.
But at CJ, the vegetation has all been killed and destroyed by the drawdowns and the Walleye fingerlings have no place to hide and grow except for the cover that we provide.
The ODNR will not let us establish pads or vegetation that was once there...hopefully Mother Nature gets a push and it comes back...then CJ will be a MONSTER!


----------



## bob w/b (May 28, 2021)

Springer09 said:


> I've always heard about this big white bass run but never had a chance to go. This year I plan to make the trip. What do I need to know? Whens it "start"?


White bass are shocked eached spring to kill off w/b fishing at c/k and cjb white bass females drop their eggs and return to lake no , This is true no females in spring 2021 fishing in the creeks no sprawn no fish in future . I love fishing for white bass , why would you do this fish and game.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

that explains it all....i guess❓


----------

